
Cop who famously murdered unarmed man in hotel has been awarded $2,500/mo - wallace_f
https://reason.com/2019/07/11/this-cop-is-getting-2500-a-month-because-killing-an-unarmed-man-in-a-hotel-hallway-gave-him-ptsd/
======
Sohcahtoa82
Who the hell are these juries that are allowing cops to get away with murder?

As much as people like to complain about how corrupt the police are in how
they cover up for each other, cases like this are decided by juries.

EDIT: If you haven't seen the video [0], you really should before commenting.
This cop had no interest in actually apprehending Daniel Shaver. If he did, he
would've done a more standard procedure like telling him to lay on his stomach
with his hands either forward or on his back. There was no reason to tell him
to walk forward on his knees, legs cross behind him, and arms up. You try
doing that. Maintaining balance is a bit difficult. Now imagine trying to do
that with the police pointing a gun at you.

This cop wanted to kill someone and create a story where he was the hero. For
fuck's sake, the cop had "YOU'RE FUCKED" etched into the side of his gun!

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBUUx0jUKxc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBUUx0jUKxc)

~~~
tdxcbkifxx
The jury is only shown a tiny portion of the video where the suspect reaches
to pull up his pants and they shoot. They do not get to see the entire thing.
The courts have incentives to protect their servants.

Also the one barking commands is not phillip

~~~
SpikeDad
According to the article the jury didn't see any of the body cam video. The
police should be mandated to release it if there are any court actions
involved.

You're being disingenuous accusing courts of protecting the police. It's the
police department itself that is doing that.

Every police department should be required to have a civilian review board
with the final authority to render judgement on the behavior of officers.

The major crime here was the police department allowing the guy to be rehired
temporarily just so he could apply for medical disability. That's an outrage.

